# "Suki says...



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My mommy sure can't do a straight topknot" :wub:

Mommy says "Uncle Walter EVEN does a better topknot on Lucky than she does":blush:

Mommy says "Thank God she's not this bad at work because she wouldn't have any clients left":innocent:

And last...

Mommy says "she needs Awntie Carol(Chardy)to come clean me up so I look pretty":thumbsup:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

She's simply precious!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> My mommy sure can't do a straight topknot" :wub:
> 
> Mommy says "Uncle Walter EVEN does a better topknot on Lucky than she does":blush:
> 
> ...


Uh oh. I think Mommy's in the "doghouse." Suzi have you been helping your mommy or hindering her when she puts in your topknot? Just thinkin' it might not ALL be mommy's handiwork. You look so cute anyway.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to teach the beautician how to blow dry and top knot next week. There isn't a thing you could do could do wrong that could ever change that gorgeous face!! Can't wait to have our personal grooming session soon!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Uh oh. I think Mommy's in the "doghouse." Suzi have you been helping your mommy or hindering her when she puts in your topknot? Just thinkin' it might not ALL be mommy's handiwork. You look so cute anyway.


Awntie Sue...

Mommy says ' this is not my specialty ~updos' and this is as good as it gets"

Suki says " Blah...I dont wike it"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Suki you look adorable, but that look you are giving mommy is so precious, tell your mommy that a rosette hides all evils. Either that or you can ask your Auntie Paula for one of those big bows.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Oh Suki you look adorable, but that look you are giving mommy is so precious, tell your mommy that a rosette hides all evils. Either that or you can ask your Auntie Paula for one of those big bows.


Suki says " like these in my picture Uncle Walter? I don't WIKE ROSETTE & BOWS...I only WIKE to be DIRTY"


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bwess her heart! Hers so special she's pwecious anyways! Da Mommy's gotta get it goin on a wittle better wit Auntie Carol! Smooches doll!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Bwess her heart! Hers so special she's pwecious anyways! Da Mommy's gotta get it goin on a wittle better wit Auntie Carol! Smooches doll!


Awntie Sherry...mommy says you got some groovy lingo going on there...she wiking that..you sooo cool awntie :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Suki you are gorgeous both dirty and clean :heart:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Suki, you are just so cute I can't stand it!
Tell you Mom you don't need a fancy updo.
You like the casual wind blown look, like you've been riding your bike. :aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Suki, you are just so cute I can't stand it!
> Tell you Mom you don't need a fancy updo.
> You like the casual wind blown look, like you've been riding your bike. :aktion033:


Suki says "Your RIGHT AWNTIE KATHLEEN, I wike da wind blown wook like dis one in my pic with my big sista"


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, you have two of the prettiest tomboys that I have ever seen!:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Suki, you are adorable no matter how you look. I just want to kiss that little face. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I am going to teach the beautician how to blow dry and top knot next week. There isn't a thing you could do could do wrong that could ever change that gorgeous face!! Can't wait to have our personal grooming session soon!!


Awntie Carol...PWEEZ come sooner!

I'm just a widdle angel:innocent: 

and my mommy PULLS and TIGHTENS and TWIST my hair and whenz it doesn't 
come out wight...she starts ALL OVER AGAIN and OVER and OVER...OUCH MOMMY DEAREST, PWEEZ STOP and I WIGGLE MORE ~until finally...

Mommy says "FORGET THIS~THATS AS GOOD AS IT GETS"

And I know is CROOKED 😥


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Suki, mommy is trying...slow at learning ... good thing she doesn't do this for a living or anything.. :innocent: and no matter what she does you are beautiful. I hope she isn't going to be a big boss next week- and get all nervous when I blow dry you. Maybe we will send her out on an errand...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now if a professional hair stylist can't do it, then we are all screwed. Just saying! She is super cute either way.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy's Mommy doesn't even attempt to do that Suki since Jodi is the only one who can do a decent Top Knot!!! You look adorable no matter what Suki...Chrissy's Mommy could look at you all day long since you are so stinkin cute!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Chrissy's Mommy doesn't even attempt to do that Suki since Jodi is the only one who can do a decent Top Knot!!! You look adorable no matter what Suki...Chrissy's Mommy could look at you all day long since you are so stinkin cute!!


Awntie Lynda...PWEEZ send Jodi over here to help Awntie Carol bcuz she is too RUFF and then you can stare at me all day long!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart: oh my gosh Suki your auntie Paula just adores you, you just have a spunky little personality :wub: your just so very precious :wub: auntie loves you little one


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The only thing dirty about Suki is the look she is shooting in moms direction! :brownbag:

:wub2:

:yield::yield: Time to give up & have Auntie Carol come in for round #2!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Suki you made me smile this morning. You're adorable anyway you look!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch::heart: oh my gosh Suki your auntie Paula just adores you, you just have a spunky little personality :wub: your just so very precious :wub: auntie loves you little one


Awntie Paula...Uncle Walter says you rike BIG BOWS like this one in my pic...YUCK...you can have mine Awntie Paula BECAUSE I DONT RIKE BIG BOWS!

I'm just a widdle angel who likes the simple tings in rife. Xoxo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have way too much time on my hands


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! J.............. if I ever get to visit you, you better check my top before I leave LOL! No Joanne I haven't seen Suki or Lacie  me whats down my top? Nothing I am just top heavy with a very hairy chest LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> OMD! J.............. if I ever get to visit you, you better check my top before I leave LOL! No Joanne I haven't seen Suki or Lacie  me whats down my top? Nothing I am just top heavy with a very hairy chest LOL!!!!!!!


Hey JANENE... would LOVE to have you ~come visit :thumbsup:

Suki says "Mommy...if Awntie Janene comes wisits and she tries reaving looking like my big sista here in this piccies...TACKLE HER bcuz it your WIDDLE ANGELS stuff in there!

I DONT LIKE IT IN HERE...HELP ME MOMMY :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> The only thing dirty about Suki is the look she is shooting in moms direction! :brownbag:
> 
> :wub2:
> 
> :yield::yield: Time to give up & have Auntie Carol come in for round #2!:HistericalSmiley:


Awntie Sandi...do youzz mean dis look?

This dis my sweet widdle Angel look that I'm gonna give Awntie Carol becuz

AWNTIE CAROL...WELL....SHEEZ TOO RUFF!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Suki....
Pooh says ... get all those big bows together and she will come over and help dig a big big deep hole in the back yard and....
NO more big bows!!!
Party...party...whoop whoop!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Suki is _b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l_ !!!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Suki is such a sweetheart, Joanne! 

Love her in all different looks, with the funny Suki hairdo, dirty or wearing the huuuuuuuge bows, she's priceless! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

See you soon little Suki Ann Marie!! You're pretty tough anyway.. we will kick mommy out while we have some fun..


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Suki....
> Pooh says ... get all those big bows together and she will come over and help dig a big big deep hole in the back yard and....
> NO more big bows!!!
> Party...party...whoop whoop!!


HURRY POOH!!! HURRY!!!

I'm RIGGING a BIG HOLE in mommies FROWER GARDEN 🌷🌺🌻🌹AND...

I GUT WORMS 🐛 and SLUGS 🐌 and STIX and ROCKS...I even saved some 
BUNNIE POOP 🐇 to bury my BIG BOWS🎀🎀🎀

....BECUZ I SWEAR POOH...ROOK at MY FACE....I WEALLY ,WEALLY SWEAR with all my ❤HEART

I'm just a WIDDLE ANGEL :innocent: WHO DONT LIKE BIG BOWS!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> HURRY POOH!!! HURRY!!!
> 
> I'm RIGGING a BIG HOLE in mommies FROWER GARDEN 🌷🌺🌻🌹AND...
> 
> ...


Keep digging Suki...
Soon as Mommy turns her head...
I'm on my way!!!!!
😆😇😄


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> See you soon little Suki Ann Marie!! You're pretty tough anyway.. we will kick mommy out while we have some fun..


Hey Carol!
Next week can't come soon enough!
We are looking forward to every minute of you being here ❤❤❤


----------

